# Another School Shooter in TX



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Watch the lefties and antis go over board with coverage for this incident.



> "Multiple Fatalities" Reported In Shooting At Texas High School


https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-05-18/santa-fe-high-school-lockdown-following-reports-active-shooter


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

LIVE COVERAGE: Active shooter in custody at Santa Fe HS | abc13.com


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

> The shooting suspect, who is rumored to be a white male according to earlier reports, is now in custody.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Malcom Renolds said:


> View attachment 77338


Is the guy highlighted in red suppose to be the perp?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Malcom Renolds said:


> View attachment 77338


If that is the perp he ain't white.

I suppose more gun laws would've prevented this guy with felonies from getting a hold of a weapon? (rhetorical)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

RedLion said:


> Is the guy highlighted in red suppose to be the perp?


No, It is just an illustration of MSM and WHITE MALE.

Remember Zimmerman?










Even Hispanics get the PRIVILEGE of being White when it suits the Racist narrative.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

If you notice NO News outlet would EVER say the words This is RUMORED to be Islamic Terrorism.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Live Coverage:


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Another Link:


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

The live coverage is now reporting at least 8 dead and it was supposedly a shotgun with bird shot.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

WATCH: A Man Showed Up To Santa Fe High School (Texas) Amid Reports Of An Active Shooter With An American Flag And Concealed Handgun Offering Support

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997486411111682055


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Breaking911
‏

@B911Alternate
18m18 minutes ago
More
JUST IN: Authorities investigating whether explosive device was left behind in Sante Fe, Texas high school - @ABC

https://twitter.com/B911Alternate


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

WATCH: A sophomore at Santa Fe High School describes the moment gunfire erupted inside the school's art hall, and says one of her friends was shot there. - Fox29

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997500484863881216


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

The school is about 2 miles from me. My daughter goes to a different HS.

Much mis-information coming out of the news and others. 

Talking with a friend today it seems that the school has had issues with students and weapons and didn’t address it. A friend of his pulled her daughter out because of the issues.

My heart is broken for my town.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> The school is about 2 miles from me. My daughter goes to a different HS.
> 
> Much mis-information coming out of the news and others.
> 
> ...


Thanks for updating us. Sorry you and your town have to go through this.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

May be or may not be white, but certainly has a foreign, almost Ruskie name....



> Santa Fe High School Shooter Identified: 17 Yr-Old Dimitrios Pagourtzis - Had "Born to Kill" on His Facebook Page


Santa Fe High School Shooter Identified: 17 Yr-Old Dimitrios Pagourtzis -- Had "Born to Kill" on His Facebook Page


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

MSN is reporting 9 dead and Yahoo is reporting 10 dead, at this time. Another major school killing, with no end in sight either.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Updated news says he used a shotgun, a .38 revolver, and homemade bombs (doesn't sound like any went off).


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

This is only about 100 miles from me, that's the closest to my neck of the woods yet. Add to this the package bombs being left in Beaumont within the last month, it is getting too close. Nowhere is safe now. And people thought my dad was nuts for home schooling us all.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This is just down the freeway from Houston. Go through it all the time. Very sad. My heart aches for the families and survivors. 

Apparently his Father's shotgun and explosive devises left behind. I have my suspicions about this kid and the press will jump to their usual conclusion before they have the facts, but I will wait for more info before commenting further.


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

Does anyone else ever notice that whenever the poll numbers for the anti-gun crowd start to drop, this happens? Sandy Hook happened when Obama had a dip in the polls. Las Vegas happened when the liberals needed a boost. I could go on, but I think I made my point.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Clearly another lefty killer.



> BREAKING: Santa Fe High School Killer Wore ANTIFA and Columbine Hammer-and-Sickle Pin


BREAKING: Santa Fe High School Killer Wore ANTIFA and Columbine Hammer-and-Sickle Pin


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

More than one school shooting a week since Jan. I do not think they are making too much of it.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> More than one school shooting a week since Jan. I do not think they are making too much of it.


Link?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Research their "criteria" for a school shooting. I think even you will disagree with some of their "logic." But there is still too many.

Already saw where one msm outlet claims he had an ar15. Can't remember which news outlet it as, but that's the only one I've seen so far making the claim.

We are gearing up for a surge in threats due to graduation going on. Had one that left Monday, and just got another one in last night. All of us that work with adolescent males are on call for the weekend.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

If the media spent as much or more time reporting on the punishment (jail time, fines, etc) of the parents, school officials or law enforcement that ignored the warning signs leading up to the shootings; does anyone think we might have less school shootings?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)




----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> If the media spent as much or more time reporting on the punishment (jail time, fines, etc) of the parents, school officials or law enforcement that ignored the warning signs leading up to the shootings; does anyone think we might have less school shootings?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I wish I didn't have to go off on this rant, but we just had that discussion about the NRA. This incident is a prime example of why I'm not an NRA member and THE reason that before Trump leaves office, most guns will be outlawed in most of this country.

The bottom line of all bottom lines:

We all know this stuff happens. I can tell you this guy's life story before it is put on the Internet and, if you pay attention so could you. This guy was *programmed* to be a killer; there were warning signs. He's had problems before and most likely was on SSRIs and / or opioids.

From the time a child is young enough to show signs of a personality through adulthood, the government works tirelessly to get people hooked on drugs. They brainwash them. They allow family problems to go unresolved. The government does nothing to stop the bullies that set these folks off and they don't intervene when the know, for a fact, that the individual is going to become violent.

Instead of addressing the issue, the NRA and other gun groups tries to do damage control and knee jerk defensive moves. The ONLY thing I know about football is that the best defense is a good offense. Now, it seems to me that any nitwit with a IQ above their shoe size ought to be able to realize is that we need to resolve this *without* gun control. I CAN DO IT. So, how come you suppose that gun rights groups don't have an equivalent idea?

I almost threw in the towel until last week two state legislators and a long time friend heard me go on a rant, explaining how these killers are manufactured - from birth to the time they become criminals. They asked if I'd mind writing down the things I said along with some sources they could follow up on. In the next few days, I'll have it finished. Just in case anybody wants a copy, PM me an e mail addy and I'll forward it to you. If you agree with it, you take that information to your LOCAL / STATE politicians and begin lobbying them. They are easier to access; easier to convince; and if the states take heed to the solutions offered, they would initiate them. OR you could ignore this and let the liberals win. We can stop this stuff before another mass shooting takes place. It's your call.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have already heard the governor of Texas no less, come out and say something to the effect that we need gun control that will once and for all stop these school killings. How does he propose to do that? Exactly? This kid had explosive devises and his Pappy's shotgun. They are moving up the ladder of mayhem. What does that suggest? Possibly, just maybe, it's not the means but the facilitator? 

Of course they don't want to really fix the problem, they have an agenda and fixing the problem does not fit that agenda. These broken kids have moved on to knives, poison, trucks and bombs? No matter, we got the guns.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> I have already heard the governor of Texas no less, come out and say something to the effect that we need gun control that will once and for all stop these school killings. How does he propose to do that? Exactly? This kid had explosive devises and his Pappy's shotgun. They are moving up the ladder of mayhem. What does that suggest? Possibly, just maybe, it's not the means but the facilitator?
> 
> Of course they don't want to really fix the problem, they have an agenda and fixing the problem does not fit that agenda. These broken kids have moved on to knives, poison, an Trucks and bombs? No matter, we got the guns.


Those people who speak on camera are total idiots. They're saying that they don't know what causes this kind of stuff to happen; have no ideas other than gun control to address the issue... and even when they do suggest gun control, the "_solution_" they offer doesn't have squat to do with the facts of the incident they pretend to be concerned with.

One guy on the news tonight cried out to outlaw ARs. What in the $#%^ does that have to do with today's shooting?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The Resister said:


> Those people who speak on camera are total idiots. They're saying that they don't know what causes this kind of stuff to happen; have no ideas other than gun control to address the issue... and even when they do suggest gun control, the "_solution_" they offer doesn't have squat to do with the facts of the incident they pretend to be concerned with.
> 
> One guy on the news tonight cried out to outlaw ARs. What in the $#%^ does that have to do with today's shooting?


It's not the guns nor the knives and bombs that has changed. They know that.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

RJames loves him some fake news. Here is a link to the debunking the fake news of 22 school shooting this year.....



> The list of school shootings used by CNN and other news outlets, however, wildly exaggerates the number by lumping in accidental firearm discharges, domestic disputes, and events that don't involve students with the active shooter situations that most people don't lump into the specific category of school shootings.


CNN Re-Ups Fake 22 School Shootings Stat | The Daily Caller


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^
Typical


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

As a friend said today... what the ^&*#* is wrong with theses kids.... then he followed it up and said, what a #$%^ is wrong with the parents. bingo. When did a parent stop being punished for the acts of a minor? I remember as a kid my folks telling me that if I did something illegal they’d be punished so think about that. I did. Of course there was nothing I could do in or out of my house that my parents didn’t know about. I was one of five too!!. Absentee parenting. 

So I’ll be interested to see the liberal media spin on this since the kid used a revolver and a shotgun; not a scary semi-auto black rifle. He was going to use bombs too. It’s amazing how the liberal trolls come out. Some of the commentary/opinions I’ve read are either just plain stupid, insulting or inappropriate. And they are all coming from the liberals. 

A sad day for sure.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> As a friend said today... what the ^&*#* is wrong with theses kids.... then he followed it up and said, what a #$%^ is wrong with the parents. bingo. When did a parent stop being punished for the acts of a minor? I remember as a kid my folks telling me that if I did something illegal they'd be punished so think about that. I did. Of course there was nothing I could do in or out of my house that my parents didn't know about. I was one of five too!!. Absentee parenting.
> 
> So I'll be interested to see the liberal media spin on this since the kid used a revolver and a shotgun; not a scary semi-auto black rifle. He was going to use bombs too. It's amazing how the liberal trolls come out. Some of the commentary/opinions I've read are either just plain stupid, insulting or inappropriate. And they are all coming from the liberals.
> 
> A sad day for sure.


You're only getting a partial take on what is wrong with today's kids. They are not their parents children. They are wards of the state. DFACS /CPS, Social Security, etc. can't wait to get your kids on drugs like* Ritalin* for imaginary /fake / phony conditions like ADD and ADHD. From there those kids will end up as teens taking *SSRIs* for anxiety or depression or maybe legal *opioids* for "pain." Along the way those drugs serve as a gateway to everything from *pot* to *heroin*.

According to one website, www.kff.org their figures were astounding. In 2016, *33,450 whites died due to opioid overdoses* compared to 4374 black people and 3,440 Hispanics. This comes to a grand total 42,294 Americans who perished in a single year over oipoids! In a 2015 Washington Post news article, I found this quote:

"_Non-Hispanic white Americans take prescription drugs at roughly twice the rate of Mexican Americans. Researchers offered no clear explanation but said the disparity "was not entirely attributable" to differences in insurance status._"

On another site:

"_The new report is based on replies by more than 14,000 Americans, aged 12 and older, to a federal government health survey conducted between 2011 and 2014. Results were compared to those from prior surveys stretching back to 1999.

Besides the notable gender gap in antidepressant use, the survey also found that* whites were much more likely than blacks*, Hispanics or Asian-Americans to avail themselves of the drugs. For example, while 16.5 percent of whites took an antidepressant over the past 30 days, that was true for just 5.6 percent of blacks, 5 percent of Hispanics and 3.3 percent of Asians, the study found_."

https://consumer.healthday.com/ment...-use-jumps-65-percent-in-15-years-725586.html

Some of the illogical excuses these researchers give for the disparities are absolute crap for what is going on and why.

I've identified sixteen things that clearly spell out for anyone the things all mass shooters have in common. If a person gets past half of the items in the list, there is a near 100 percent chance they will commit acts of violence. Needless to say, the government is creating most of these killing machines and nobody wants to act on it. Adding insult to injury, the feeling of the general public is that the youth should be able to heal themselves after the government, doctors, and stupid parents got the kids addicted to drugs in the first place.

We're losing more kids to opioid overdoses than to firearms and NOBODY is jumping on my bandwagon... and most mass shooters are a part of that class of drug users that were created by government, the doctors (esp. mental health officials) and parents.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

depends on who is counting - some count any discharge of a weapon on school grounds or a school bus others done't count buses or anything after school hours.

What is clear we have had way too many shootings and if you are arguing about an exact number you are a DUMB ASS. Try and figure out a way to reduce the number or severity of this shootings is what you should focus on .

Santa Fe Shooting is 22nd School Shooting in 2018 | Time

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2018/05/18/school-shootings-list-2018/623297002/

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/18/us/school-shootings-2018.html


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Time will tell but,from what I have read and seen on the tv thingie,my question is,is how can you murder ten people and wound another ten with a .38 revolver and a shotgun?.kid was proficient or?.shotgun allegedly sawed off,must be a pumper?.I still do not know the time line either.

Prayers for Sante Fe Texas.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> More than one school shooting a week since Jan. I do not think they are making too much of it.


Not true.^^^^

C'mon @RJAMES

You know better than that. AND you also know the stats of the shootings/stabbings/killings of black males 15-35 by black males 15-35 in Chicago, IL now don't you? Far outnumbers the school shootings by mentally ill people who have been "poisoned" by our socialist ways. (See government schools, government heath care, government oversight and government regulations.)

I think @The Resister explained it well in this thread.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> depends on who is counting - some count any discharge of a weapon on school grounds or a school bus others done't count buses or anything after school hours.
> 
> What is clear we have had way too many shootings and if you are arguing about an exact number you are a DUMB ASS. Try and figure out a way to reduce the number or severity of this shootings is what you should focus on .
> 
> ...


No it does not depend on who is counting, just like the FBI definition of a mass shooting is 4 or more victims. Facts are facts sport. Your "ilk" does not have to like them and you are always welcome to move out of my country to a communist paradise of your choice.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You will find out , he was a problem child. The school system in order to be PC was just hoping to move him along and send him down the road before something happen. Same story different address.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Prayers for the victims, families and first responders. Other than that I'm refusing to watch or read a second of media coverage on this. It may not make a difference ultimately but I'm doing my part to break the vicious cycle of the media glorification of events like this one.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

MI.oldguy said:


> Time will tell but,from what I have read and seen on the tv thingie,my question is,is how can you murder ten people and wound another ten with a .38 revolver and a shotgun?.kid was proficient or?.shotgun allegedly sawed off,must be a pumper?.I still do not know the time line either.
> 
> Prayers for Sante Fe Texas.


I beleive it comes down to who was wounded due to the shooting too. Kids falling, glass in body, etc etc while running from killer.
Same thing with Speed Kills . If you were doing 65 in a 55 zone and died in a car, it was the cause of death too, for statistics, not the fdact that you were drunk and hit a semi head on. SPEED KILLS


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Some very good conversations here. Too bad the powerful media and politicians will only go one way with this. GUN CONTROL.
Kids are being taught/manufactured to hate, kill, be racists etc due to society, media, Hollywood, products of the state etc etc. 
My daughter made comment that some find it romantic, in a tragedy way, that some find what these killers do as a thing of art. Some kids have no idea what they are doing when they go out to kill someone. Look at people that go to war. Even SF/SOF guys, arent quite ready for the kill.
So, I think these kids are doing this via some backing of society.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Some of my comments from another forum I frequent...



> I am far from being religious, but anyone who doesn't see a direct correlation between God and religion being sucked out of our society and the rise in violence, is just...living on a different planet.





> Until we get "get back to basics" in the home and in schools....they can pass laws until the cows come home and nothing will change.
> 
> We have taken everything important about growing up and replaced it with foolishness.
> 
> ...





> Very tough not to go all political with this topic....that's just fact these days.
> 
> It's no secret that our "education" system has been taken over, for the most part, by liberals.
> 
> Keeping in mind that they have these kids in their "care and grip" for 1/3 of their lives for 12 years, it might cause one to wonder about a few things concerning the state of education in today's society.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Well, gentlemen and scumsucking liberals alike know this whole process is about turning this country into a socialist one. End of story.
And they will lie, control our children and police forces, our insurance providers, banks, utility companies, and even go so far as to call us dumb asses in bold type when presented with facts.
The time is nigh, it has been for years, but I surmise we will continue to grumble while they continue to strip away what few freedoms we have left.


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

When I see these signs, I can't help but think that redemption draweth nigh.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> Some of my comments from another forum I frequent...


Those comments were spot on.

Tough day in Santa Fe today. Between Harvey and this shooting the town has had a tough year. But these are resilient people and will recover.

Just a side note. The Santa Fe high school has a museum and it's a bastion of Texas history back to the early 1800's. We use it for voting and after voting I spent a couple of hours going through it. What it told me was that from the early settlers to the war veterans to the folks today they are a tough breed.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Houston Police Chief uses Santa Fe school shooting to push gun control agenda...






"The suspect in Friday's attack began by firing a shotgun through an art classroom door, shattering a glass pane and sending panicked students to the entryway to block him from getting inside, witnesses said.

Dmitrios Pagourtzis fired again through the wooden part of the door and fatally hit a student in the chest. He then lingered for about 30 minutes in a warren of four rooms, killing seven more students and two teachers before exchanging gunfire with police and surrendering, officials said."

30 MINUTES! Are you kidding me?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

MikeTango said:


> Houston Police Chief uses Santa Fe school shooting to push gun control agenda...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the AP report, as is typical, is a crock of shit. Typical crap published before all the facts come out. I seriously doubt he "lingered" killing more. He was actively engaged by 2 officers. Pistols agains a shotgun though. From what I know he started shooting around 7:30ish AM and surrendered about 8ish. He may have started shooting earlier but the sirens and helicopters were over my house a little after 7:30. I remember because I was drinking coffee on the back patio wondering why the helicopters at this hour ( I looked at the time). Yes there was an active scene for 30min but i seriously doubt he lingered and killed 7 unfettered as the article says.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Robie said:


> Some of my comments from another forum I frequent...





> *We have taken everything important about growing up and replaced it with foolishness.*


That. ^^^^

The magic wand I would wave would eliminate *all* cell phones for anyone under age 18. 
_But but but what if they need one in case of an emergency!?! _
When we kids had an 'emergency' we figured it out for ourselves. 
It's how we learned to deal w/stuff that happens.
And it *wasn't* by posting it online, seeking attention, getting clicks & likes.

Prayers for all; stay safe.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The internet needs to be regulated for kids under 18. There is too much BS out there causing kids not being groomed to be viable peopel within society/


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Steve40th said:


> The internet needs to be regulated for kids under 18. There is too much BS out there causing kids not being groomed to be viable peopel within society/


Respectfully disagree. We dont need more 'regulation' anywhere by any government agency. 
Take their phones out of their little addicted hands. And then take their parent's phones away too. 
Seen the new 'baby's first phone'? Start them early.
Check this out & prepare to hurl. 
https://www.amazon.com/Baby-Babys-First-Phone-Sound/dp/B00BMTTHXO
It's astonishing that people still need to ask why stuff like the school shootings even happen.
Wanting more gov regulation suggests clueless abdication of personal responsibility.
JMO


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Spot on!

PS Anybody who buys "baby's first phone" needs kicked in the nether regions hind parts.



MountainGirl said:


> Respectfully disagree. We dont need more 'regulation' anywhere by any government agency.
> Take their phones out of their little addicted hands. And then take their parent's phones away too.
> Seen the new 'baby's first phone'? Start them early.
> Check this out & prepare to hurl.
> ...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Never meant for government, I feel it is a familys responsibility to be invasive to a kids internet. Its easy... Just takes a little patience


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Steve40th said:


> Never meant for government, I feel it is a familys responsibility to be invasive to a kids internet. Its easy... Just takes a little patience


The family? Parents abdicated responsibility when they first parked their kids in front of the TV in the 60's-70's, then the video games...instead of raising them into real life. Those 'kids' are the 'parents' now - so it's perfectly normal, for them, to put a phone in their young child's hands. You want to regulate and invade the kid's internet? Other than for school research - _Why does the kid need internet at all??_

Not all parents did that, and not all kids (who are now in their 30s & 40s and parents themselves) are like that. But millions are. Actually, there are two generations now who _can not live_ without being 'connected'. Formed, raised, by online content and now social media. School shootings are just the beginning, imo.

May God help us all.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Quick update which I’m sure y’all have read...

Of the ~30 min from shooting to surrender he was engaged by the cops within 4 min of the start. They were in a gun battle for roughly 25 min until he surrendered. The action of the 3 cops (one still in critical shape) allowed the rest of the school to evacuate.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

And this week alone there were 6 threats to area schools. A number of arrests too. Once kid, in an intermediate school not too far from Santa Fe eve brought an unloaded pistol to school. Height of stupidity. These kids don['t get it.

A decent analysis on school shootings. Not sure if it really holds up but plausible.

https://www.nationalreview.com/corner/why-do-mass-shootings-happen-best-explanation/


----------

